# Atlanta Golden Retriever Club Event this weekend



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

AKC All-Breed AGILITY TRIALS
This Event is Accepting Entries for Mixed Breed Dogs
Listed in the AKC Canine Partners Program SM
ATLANTA GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB
Licensed by the American Kennel Club
February 12, 2016 Event # 2016231801
February 13, 2016 Event # 2016231802
February 14, 2016 Event # 2016231803
T.ED GARRISON ARENA
11101 W. Queen St., Pendleton, SC 29670


----------

